# Big Island



## KevJan (Aug 29, 2011)

We are heading to the Big Island of Hawaii in early November. We are taking our son and his wife who have never been to the islands before. We would really like to have this be a great vacation for them. Has anyone been to a great luau on this island lately? The one we usually enjoy is shut down and will not be reopened at that time. Any suggestions about things to see and do would be greatly appreciated. They are in their mid-30's. TIA


----------



## Luanne (Aug 29, 2011)

We love the Big Island but haven't been back for a couple of years.

I've only been to one luau there and it was at the hotel that is now the Marriott.  I wasn't impressed.  I'm assuming the luau you were referring to that is closed at this time, is the one at the Kona Village.  I had heard that was the best on the island.  It seems pretty much the rest of them are all the same.

I would suggest you get a copy of "The Big Island Revealed" for your son and daughter-in-law, so they can be looking through it and maybe get an idea of what they would like to do.  For someone who have never been to the Big Island I always suggest going to Volcano National Park.


----------



## KevJan (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes, the Kona Village is where the luau was that we really enjoyed. Our son already has the book and they are starting to study it. Still open to all your suggestions.


----------



## w.bob (Aug 30, 2011)

If they are into snorkeling you can take a snorkel cruise. We did Fair Winds a few years ago and enjoyed it and last year we used Dolphin Discoveries which is much smaller. We really enjoyed them as well. We also spent time at two step which was wonderful for snorkeling and its free. 

We also enjoy driving to the Hilo side of the Island for the waterfalls and VNP. Its all in the book. This time we may try a trek to Mauna Kea summit. We tend to do all of our sightseeing and activities during the day so we can relax and watch the sunset either at a restaurant or just by the side of the road. You may have to find out what they enjoy in order to plan. Are they into water activities? hiking? maybe just enjoying the sightseeing. Maybe something with a little more adventure like zip lining or a helicopter tour. 

Tours can get a little expensive so we do one or two and fill in the rest of our time with sightseeing, beach snorkeling etc. Lately we have stayed away from the luaus and just used the money to try nice restaurants. The food is better. 

Good luck with your trip and I'm sure no matter what you decide they will love it.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 30, 2011)

We loved the luau at the Mauna Keia north of Waikoloa area.
Liz


----------



## KevJan (Aug 30, 2011)

Just in case anyone is interested, when I called the Kona Village they recommended the luau at the Mauna Kea, telling me that most of their dancers had moved there.


----------



## KevJan (Aug 30, 2011)

Liz. can you remember what the ticket price was for the luau and if it is available all days of the week? TIA


----------



## lynne (Aug 30, 2011)

KevJan said:


> Liz. can you remember what the ticket price was for the luau and if it is available all days of the week? TIA



Not Liz, but I can help.  Here are the links:

Luau Days
http://www.princeresortshawaii.com/mauna-kea-beach-hotel/big-island-luaus.php

Menu and Pricing
http://www.princeresortshawaii.com//mauna-kea-beach-hotel/pdf/MENU_LUAU_071511.pdf


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 30, 2011)

We also took the Fair Winds snorkel cruise (just outside of Kona).  Highly recommend it!

Volcano Nat'l Park is a must see. Seeing the lava entering the ocean at night is awesome.  I guess that depends on how the lava is flowing when you are there.  It was also very dark driving home afterwards.

In the very northern tip we went to the black sand beaches.  We drove until we couldn't and then hiked down to the beach (how's that for directions). 

Driving on 'over the saddle road' (through the middle of the island) is an experience. Definitely the curviest and bumpiest road I've been on.  Took it to Hilo and then went to the Rain Forest. 

Have not been to a luau on the Big Island. 

Have a great time, I'm sure you will!


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2011)

*Only Seven weeks!!*

We'll be there just before you. We already booked the Fair Winds snorkel tour. 
DW found a Luau at the Royal Kona Resort. We usually try to find a
different Luau every time we go to Hawaii. They are usually always enjoyable.
Mostly we're going to enjoy the Kona area. We'll be on island time.


----------



## suzanne (Aug 31, 2011)

Jeff, would you please post on your Big Island Trip in October when you get back. We will be there first 2 weeks of Nov. 2012 for our first trip to Hawaii. Reading everything I can about what to see, do, what not to do. I also subscribed to the Hawaii Magazine for up to date info on all the Islands.

We plan to do the ziplines, loved those in Costa Rica, also day at the Volcano National Park, Night snorkle with the Mantas, and a day snorkle trip. Rest of time we plan to take it easy, and just drive around seeing the different areas and beaches. One other trip we thought might be fun is the 4 wheel tour at the Parker Ranch. Has anyone done that one? Is it worth the time and $$?

Suzanne


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2011)

suzanne

I'll post while I'm there and when I get back. We're taking the Fair Winds
snorkel tour. Heard great things about it, I'll let you know. I subscribe to
Hawaii magazine too. Helps me get through the winter.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 31, 2011)

*Hualalai - 4Seasons - Kukio Bay snorkeling*

If you drive south from Waikoloa on 19, at mile marker 85 you will see the 4 Seasons Hualalai resort with 2 private entrances.  Go to the guard shack and ask for a guest pass for beach access, they will let a limited number in so arrive early to get a spot.  The north entrance at Kukio Bay is excellent snorkeling right off the beach, lots of turtles to observe, but don't bother them its against the law.

Its a little choppy in the bay, so if you have less experienced swimmers, go in the south entrance and they will direct you to the other parking area where there is a small lagoon between Kukio and Kakapa bay.  

If you go there first, I think you will skip the day snorkel cruises, but the night manta one is a bucket list item.


----------



## charford (Sep 5, 2011)

My favourite luau was Island Breeze's Gathering of the Kings at the Fairmont at Mauna Lani. I would also highly recommend a trip up Mauna Kea - take a tour, don't drive yourself.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 5, 2011)

*Mauna Kea*

Yes, Mauna Kea, coming down was hard on the brakes.  Had to keep stopping and letting them cool off. 

One of the neatest things about the Big Island, IMO, is that I believe it has more climates than any other place (11?).  Snow at the top of Mauna Kea, rain forest in Hilo, ranch land (Parker ranch), etc...


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 5, 2011)

BI has every climate found on the planet, 7 total I believe.


----------



## HatTrick (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice luau at Sheraton Keauhou Bay resort. I especially like that they use round tables instead of rectangular ones. You feel less crowded.


----------



## HatTrick (Sep 5, 2011)

"Twelve distinct climate zones exist here, from tropical rain forests in Hilo and Kau’s arid desert to the snow-capped summit of Mauna Kea."

http://www.aloha-hawaii.com/big-island/


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 5, 2011)

SmithOp said:


> BI has every climate found on the planet, 7 total I believe.



This confirms what I thought. But before I posted, I googled and found several articles.  One said there were 17 climates, I settled on the one that said 11 out of 13.  7 is plenty, and all can be found on the Big Island   You will have a great time, whatever you do!


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 5, 2011)

*Rental cars*



slip said:


> suzanne
> 
> I'll post while I'm there and when I get back. We're taking the Fair Winds
> snorkel tour. Heard great things about it, I'll let you know. I subscribe to
> Hawaii magazine too. Helps me get through the winter.



Jeff,
how are you finding rental car prices?  We're going Nov 15-Dec 15


----------



## lprstn (Sep 5, 2011)

I suggest renting a Jeep. Here's what we did without paying for a tour

- 4 wheeled it right up to the Green Sand Beach
- 4 wheeled it right up to the Southern Point
- 4 wheeled it to Waipio Valley
- 4 wheeled it to secluded beach across lava patch just past the airport
- 4 wheeled it up to Mauno Loa (you need one to do the free tour they offer on Sat/Sun)
- Loved Tex Mex and Bongo Bills (great breakfast buffet across from the water)

We did the Luau at Sheraton Keauhou Bay resort also and it was enjoyable.

Then we did a round trip hopper for $169 per person and stayed 2 nights on Maui and 4 wheeled it on the Road to Hana.

Here's my trip report :-D

Saturday 6/25th – We decided to go to the resort talk on excursions which lasted a good 1 hour. Then packed a lunch and our bathing suits to head out to Waipio Valley and to the beach at  Mauna Kea Beach at the Mauna Kea Beach Hotel. 

The drive to the valley was about 1 hour, but we got lost around Parker Ranch. 

We stopped at Tex Mex on the way and got the best darn Malasadas for just $2.95 a piece you could ask for. A square of fried donut like goodness, with Bavarian Cream or Chocalate filling topped off with sugurary goodness. I blinked and finished mine, but I think my DH finished his faster. While we were stuffing those addictive treats down, the boys were tossing a football to each other in the parking lot.

We were going to take the led tour but it cost $60 per person. Since we had 4 wheel drive we figured we could do it ourselves. We got there and took some amazing pictures before we headed down into the valley. We even met some nice local ladies who were waiting for a wedding to take place at the observatory then they were heading to the park for the reception (and we could smell the good food from the observatory.)

Heading down into the valley, I was starting to freak out. The road was winding but it was at least paved. People actually lived in the valley and let me say it was a slice of paradise. The temp got warmer the deeper and deeper we drove and we didn’t know weather to look at the waterfall, the huge cliff, the black sand, the plush flowers or the road where the truck with the cute and courageous dog was bumping along in front of us.

The truck in front of us disappeared across a running river of black sand and I freaked when DH said he could go across it. Well my kid was the brave one to walk across it to make sure it wasn’t too deep. We drove across two black sand river.

We lucked up when a wild horse started walking towards us. Got the pic but there was a temporary standoff before the horse decided to roll out.

Sunday, June 26 – TWe snuck out for Sunday breakfast buffet on Alii drive where they were having a half marathon. We dropped into Bongo’s Ben’s and enjoyed an all-you-can eat Sunday buffet for just $14.95 per person! It was so good, and we got to watch the marathon runners while we sucked in the scenery of the waves across from our table. Truly the best bargain.

Then we moseyed on down to the Outrigger resort where the marathon ended, peered over at the beaches there and got a tshirt in support of the racers. We also scoped out some beaches for the boys to do some snorkeling in and found Kahaluu Beach, Magic Sands Beach which offer awesome snorkeling.

We got back to the room and the boys packed a lunch and went snorkeling with DH while I cooked up some meat for dishes the next few days (Spaghetti meat, meatballs for Italian subs and ground beef for beefy mac and cheese).

Monday, June 27 – The big event was going to the beach, this little beach we found off the rocky path on our way to the airport. We found about it from the restaurant we had breakfast at, Bongo Bens (yum, yum all you can eat on Sunday’s). The beach was so pretty but kinda rocky and not safe to swim at. But we got back in the car and drove further down the road to another beach across the rocky sand but this was on a paved road. This beach was where the body boarders hung out. It was fun and the sand soft as well as beautiful.

We left that night to go to Maui. We stayed at the Marriott Maui using our government discount and saved a ton.

Fri, 29th – The boys went Kayaking and did some cliff diving. 

Sat, 30th – The Green Sand Beach, The Rainforest, The southern most point and the Volcano Park all in one day! All were beautiful and we were thoroughly exhausted. Not to mention amazed at the rainbow we saw.


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2011)

Joan

This is our last short trip. Every time we go now it will at least be 2 weeks. 
That being said, we only went with a rental car for 3 days this time. Enterprise 
will pick us up and drop us off after we return it. It was $165.00 total. We won't
need it all the time and it will save us a little on parking fees also.

I just started looking for our Kauai trip that got moved up from Thanksgiving 
2012 to February 2012. I didn't commit yet but 2 weeks was $510 tax and 
everything, from Thriftey. I don't know if I should grab this now or wait until we come back
in October.


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Jeff
yes, we went for 6 weeks last summer..you're right, never a short trip with allthe effort it takes toget there, and after all, who wants to leave?

did you say $165 for 3 days?

You can always reserve the Thrfty and cancel and rebook somewhere else when the price goes down, that's what i do (and others too).


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks Joan. That's what we'll probably do. I'll reserve that and keep watching.
Yes, it was $165 total for 3 days. We checked for the week, I want to say it
was around $270 total. We knew we wouldn't need it for the week, so we decided
to save a little on the rental and the parking fees. I don't like to cram too much
into a vacation. I like being on Hawaii time.


----------



## KevJan (Sep 6, 2011)

Booked a car at carrentals.com for $151.99 for 1 week. Did this in March and it is with Dollar. We may have to pay for an additional day since the return flight is several hours later than we should return the car.


----------



## teepeeca (Sep 6, 2011)

*KevJan*



KevJan said:


> Booked a car at carrentals.com for $151.99 for 1 week. Did this in March and it is with Dollar. We may have to pay for an additional day since the return flight is several hours later than we should return the car.



Please "double-check" your car rental price, since you made the reservation Last March.  The Hawai legislature instituted a new "fee/tax", that adds an additional $3-$4 per day to the rental amount.  I would suggest that you contactthe agency that handled your reservation, to "CONFIRM" the price you will pay.  (You don't want a surprise on pricing, do you ???)

Tony


----------



## KevJan (Sep 7, 2011)

Just called them and my price is still good.:whoopie:


----------



## chester1122 (Sep 8, 2011)

*car rentals check often*

Not sure about you folks, but I have started to check often.  I book the best price I can get at the time to make sure I get a car and then I check frequently.

We just went in early July and late August.  Both times I checked just prior to going - one literally at the airport and I save each time.  The one I checked at the airport I even used the same company and saved $50.  $118 for a week mid size!

We've just purchased a full year property there - yikes - so will be returning frequently.  Now need to sell a couple of my timeshares.


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2011)

Congrats on your year round purchase. If you ever need a house
sitter, I'm available!!


----------

